# 2001 740iL Windshield wipers problem



## Philodom (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, my name is Phillip Odom and I have had a 01 740 for the past three years. Yesterday the wipers developed a problem and wanted to ask on this forum if the problem has occured on their BMW. "The wipers will turn on, run for several minutes and stop somewhere on the windshield, not in the home position. Then there is no control from the wiper controls. The car can be turned off, restarted and then the wipers can be turned back on from the controls and then after a few minutes, turns off again somewhere on the windshield. The first time this happened several weeks ago,it was a one time happening and went back to working normal. Yesterday it happened and appears not to be returning to normal. Would this be the relay or the motor or something else? Thanks,"


----------



## ac6fy (Jul 23, 2007)

It happened to me once and I found out that my blades were defective. I replaced my blades and everything was ok. Check your blades.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Philodom said:


> The wipers will turn on, run for several minutes and stop somewhere on the windshield, not in the home position. Then there is no control from the wiper controls. The car can be turned off, restarted and then the wipers can be turned back on from the controls and then after a few minutes, turns off again somewhere on the windshield.


Hello! Wipers failing to park in their home position is most often the relay.

Wiper Relay swap procedure









(Photo and link from Magnum)

Double check your year. For my 2000 I use 61-36-8-384-505, around $20 or less retail.


----------



## PEchi (Feb 10, 2016)

Philodom said:


> Hello, my name is Phillip Odom and I have had a 01 740 for the past three years. Yesterday the wipers developed a problem and wanted to ask on this forum if the problem has occured on their BMW. "The wipers will turn on, run for several minutes and stop somewhere on the windshield, not in the home position. Then there is no control from the wiper controls. The car can be turned off, restarted and then the wipers can be turned back on from the controls and then after a few minutes, turns off again somewhere on the windshield. The first time this happened several weeks ago,it was a one time happening and went back to working normal. Yesterday it happened and appears not to be returning to normal. Would this be the relay or the motor or something else? Thanks,"


Hi Philodom,

I have the exact same problem, did you solve it successfully? I would be really glad if anyone could help me...


----------

